# I want a TLR



## skid2964 (May 22, 2012)

A RolleiFlex would be nice but they seem a bit expensive. is it possible to get a decent one for under $300?
If not, what is a good less expensive TLR to look for? a Yashica? Any other models?

Thanks...


----------



## Buckster (May 22, 2012)

I love my Mamiya C330 with interchangeable lenses.

I got it for $79.95 on eBay, in perfect working order, with two lenses and a perfect ground glass and a prism viewfinder.  The photos from it are fantastic.  Here it is:







And here's one of my favorite shots from it:


----------



## gsgary (May 22, 2012)

Ive got same as Buckster C330 Pro, fantastic camera 

Shot with Reala





and crop of above 






Fuji pro160pn





HP5


----------



## compur (May 22, 2012)

skid2964 said:


> A RolleiFlex would be nice but they seem a bit expensive. is it possible to get a decent one for under $300?.



Yes, the Rolleiflex Automats are plentiful and often sell for under $300.



> If not, what is a good less expensive TLR to look for? a Yashica? Any other models?



Japan produced many, many TLRs but the most numerous and best known (in the USA) are from Yashica and Mamiya.

As noted in the posts above, most Mamiya TLR models had interchangeable lenses and have a great reputation and were used for many years by pro photographers. They are quite rugged but also rather heavy.

Yashica TLRs are lighter and are also quite good picture takers. The latest Yashica TLRs are the Yashica-Mat models which were made up into the 1980s -- the very last models being the Yashica-Mat 124 and 124G.

There are certainly other capable TLRs as well from Minolta, Ricoh and many other Japanese and Europen manufacturers but the Mamiya and Yashica models are more common and thus easier to get help, service, parts, advice, etc if needed.

*Whatever camera you choose be sure it is in good working condition before buying and that it is guaranteed as such by the seller.*  Avoid the "I got this pretty camera at an estate sale and I don't know if it works" type offers from camera-clueless sellers.  Such cameras nearly always need service (at the very least) to get them working properly again and the repairs will likely cost you more than the camera did. Or, worse, some are completely unrepairable due to internal fungus, corrosion or other nastiness.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 22, 2012)

Hmm, I have a Yashica-Mat with the f2.8 viewing lens ... I could possibly part with.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 22, 2012)

Buckster ... that price you got for the Mamiya was a steal !!
I remember buying a used one in the 90's for over $300.00


----------



## dxqcanada (May 22, 2012)

Skid ... I do recall you were looking for one some years ago, I assume you have not found one yet ??


----------



## Buckster (May 22, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Buckster ... that price you got for the Mamiya was a steal !!
> I remember buying a used one in the 90's for over $300.00


Yeah, it definitely was.  I watched prices and quality for months looking for one, when I found that.


----------



## bhop (May 23, 2012)

I have a Yashica D.. it's fun to use, good results from it.  Using a TLR is just weird for me though..


----------



## ambaker (May 24, 2012)

I've got a couple of Rolliecords, a Yashica A, and a Yashica D, amongst my medium format cams.  They are good picture takers, and if you like or want to do street photography, probably the best street cams.  People are much less threatened by these old birds.  They are more likely to be curious than wary.  The only camera that gets more attention is my old press camera.  But it is a beast!  Heavy, bulky, slow, and more people want to take your picture than you can shake a stick at.

Square format is the bomb!  No twisting this way or that, to get the picture.  Crop later, or simply print square.


----------



## skid2964 (May 24, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Skid ... I do recall you were looking for one some years ago, I assume you have not found one yet ??



Yes, I was interested in getting one then got busy with other things. Now my interest has peaked again and I really want to get one. 
You say you have one for sale? I would be interested....


----------



## dxqcanada (May 24, 2012)

I have PM'd


----------



## TCampbell (May 25, 2012)

If you want a Rollei but don't like the price of a Rolleiflex, look for a Rolleicord.  This was Rollei's "entry level" version of the Rolleiflex.  It's a very similar TLR but will cost quite a bit less.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (May 25, 2012)

TCampbell said:
			
		

> If you want a Rollei but don't like the price of a Rolleiflex, look for a Rolleicord.  This was Rollei's "entry level" version of the Rolleiflex.  It's a very similar TLR but will cost quite a bit less.



This is what I did. I picked up a Rolleicord from an older gent on Craigslist for 125 I think. Can't remember but it was a fair price and it works great. I don't use it as often as I like but it shoots great and everyone is always interested in it wondering why it's got two lenses and what not.

Nothing overly nice but a couple that came out alright











I've been dying to take it downtown Austin


----------



## skid2964 (May 29, 2012)

Got a RolleiCord on eBay this weekend. Was CLA'd recently... Will post photos after first roll....


----------

